# Ebow diy para guitarra electrica



## ezraell (Nov 20, 2006)

Necesito alguna persona muy buena en circuitos con magneticos, llevo rato intentando fabricar un ebow con este circuito y no termino de entender como debo de fabricar las bobinas.

Para los que no esten enterados, un ebow es un sustainer para la guitarra, es un elemento de retroalimentacion que crea un campo para mantener una vibracion eterna en las cuerdas.


----------



## capitanp (Nov 21, 2006)

seria algo como un reverb,mantiene l ultima nota con decay
Los que vi son una barra de 30 cm ,con dos resortes y en los extremos las bobinas, las que pide el circuito no son igiciles de conseguir un mic magnetico de telefono y un transformador de salida de audio
Saludos


----------



## ezraell (Nov 21, 2006)

Ok, primero muchas gracias por responder tan rapido ja ja

Mmm... tendras que disculparme pero no termino de entender bien el diseño con resortes, el ebow que trato de DIY'ear es una cosa que mide alrededor de 5 cm (www.ebow.com)

Tambien podrias ser mas especifico con lo del mic del telefono y el transformador de audio?? ver alguna imagen fisica del mic y asi como qué tipo de transformador necesito me ayudaria bastante 

Otra vez gracias


----------



## alberticus (Ene 20, 2007)

ezraell dijo:
			
		

> Necesito alguna persona muy buena en circuitos con magneticos, llevo rato intentando fabricar un ebow con este circuito y no termino de entender como debo de fabricar las bobinas.
> 
> Para los que no esten enterados, un ebow es un sustainer para la guitarra, es un elemento de retroalimentacion que crea un campo para mantener una vibracion eterna en las cuerdas.


 

Hola:
No soy experto en circuitos, pero en lugar de construir un ebow de la nada, recurre a la patente correspondiente. Encuentrala en
http://patft.uspto.gov/netahtml/PTO/srchnum.htm
El número es 4075921 sobre el circuito y la número D248122 es sobre el diseño. 
No es fácil hacer esta clase de búsquedas, pero ya la hice yo.


----------



## x over (Mar 19, 2008)

Las bobinas tienen que ser magneticas, igual que las pastillas de una guitarra.
Una opción es que consigas unos pequeños imanes y los pongas al final de un trozo de hierro, y luego sobre ese trozo de hierro enrollas, y enrrollas y enrollas hilo esmaltado muy fino. Yo ya había ojeado ese mismo plano, pero aún no lo he armado. Me parece que las bobinas debieran medir unos 5kilohm, la verdad no he podido averiguar ese dato, si alguien lo tiene o incluso si puede medir las de un e bow seria genial.  ¡A enrrollar!


----------



## r_battista (Mar 19, 2008)

el circuito evidentemente maneja potencias de menos de un watt ( lm386 ) y te esta diciendo que uses un transformador de audio salida de una vieja radio portatil cuyo bobinado de baja impedancia seria una carga adecuada para el lm 386 ( 4ohms o mas ) esta potencia se debe transferir a la cuerdas quitando las chapas I y dejando las E todas en el mismo sentido con lo que te queda un nucleo abieto que se cierra con las cuerdas  
para cubrir las 6 cuerdas vas a tener que usar varios nucleos E (dos o tres )y tener la capacidad de ajustar  su altura por separado 
entendiste el concepto?
saludos ricardo


----------



## nicsaru (Nov 17, 2008)

quizá esto ayude a figurar el in y out


----------



## x over (Ene 25, 2009)

Es original o lo estás clonando?

Por lo que veo hay un núcleo de ferrita y otro de acero, o no?


----------



## nicsaru (Feb 2, 2009)

alnico V


----------



## martin alberto martinez (May 14, 2009)

en radioshack tenian esas bobinas para el telefono, son con un chupon para pegarlos al auricular, y el de salida si es un trnsf de salida de audio para transistores 10k/8,    checate por ahi  google el sustainer, es la misma idea pero en la guitarra, la señal se toma de las pastillas, se amplifica y sale por otra mini pastillaque se pone en la parte de enmedio creo que es mejor para sustain pero para efectos es mejor el ebow


----------



## nicsaru (Jun 14, 2009)

Buenas.. 
Me compré un e-bow. El e-bow se alimenta de una batería de 9v. Quería saber si es seguro reemplazar la bateria de 9v por una entrada de transformador de 9vdc.. y si se puede, como.. Solo suponiendo... Supongo que la entrada tiene que estar bien regulada a 9v clavados, ni un poco mas ni un poco menos, bien filtrada... Lo que no se es la cantidad de mA que necesitará.

Para quien no sepa, el e-bow es un aparatito para hacer sonar una cuerda ferrosa, de guitarra mediante dos bobinas; una que hace de microfono y otra que hace parlante. Obviamente, microfono y parlante sin membranas; como las pastillas de una guitarra electrica. Se crea una retro alimentación infinita, y bueno, ya entienen el resto.. la cuerda no deja de vibrar en la nota que el microfono toma señal.

En algun lugar de este foro, hay un hilo sobre hacer uno casero con un LM386 (creo).. Yo lo hice y no me funcionó.. es dificil encontrar alnico V y bobinarlo para hacer las partes.. de todas formas lo probé con otro tipo de microfono y parlante.. sacandoles las membranas.. y algo se quemó; se calentaba demaciado el LM, y muy rapido ademas. Lo estaba alimentando con un transformador de 9v. El circuito pedía 9v de batería.. No me acuerdo ahora el amperaje de ese transformador.. Pero desde que pasó eso, es que me dá miedo conectar mi e-bow a un transformador de 9v... 

En fin.. si alguien sabe como puedo hacer, si es que realmente es reemplazable.. como filtrar lo mejor posible y sobre el amperaje que correspondería a una batería de 9v; agradecido por la ayuda.

La empresa de e-bow me dijo:

_De: EBow makers _
_Enviado: domingo, 14 de junio de 2009 11:03:07 p.m. _
_Para: Nico Sarudiansky _

_The EBow pulls under 100 mA. A supply with at least that should do. Just check the voltage with a volt meter to make sure it is under 12 volts. Or, live dangerously. We've never had one blow here._

Asi que supongo que debe ser seguro, incluso si la fuente no es 9v clavados, no?


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 15, 2009)

Hola.
Lo que dices es que el aparato consume menos de 100mA,  y que la fuente debe medir menos de 12V.
Si tienes una fuente de alimentación de 9V, de menos de 100mA, enotnces puedes usarla.
La mejor opción es usara una fuente regulada de 9V, usando un LM7809.
Si tienes un adaptador CA/CC (AC/DC) de varios voltaje de salida 3V, 4.5V, 6V, 7.5V,9V, 12V (conocido también como eliminador de pilas) de 300mA ó 500mA e incluso de 1000mA, puedes usar el voltaje de 7.5V para tu e-bow.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nicsaru (Jun 15, 2009)

Y gracias por la respuesta; voy a probar con cautela, no es un aparatito taan caro, pero tampoco es tan barato como para que se queme. Por las dudas, y solo por las dudas; esta vez voy a ir a comprar un transformadorr de 9v a 100mA; y de no sonseguir de buena calidad, compro uno de 12v y me armo otro regulador. Pero ya he tenido malas experiencias con los transformadores variables chinos.

Lo que si me queda por preguntar, es el tema del filtrado, porque segun lo que me dijeron en otro e-mail, esta gente de e-bow; es que si no lo filtraba "muy" bien; iba a tener muchos ruidos (zumbidos y glitchs)

Cómo filtro esos 9v ?

Saludos, gracias


----------



## Cacho (Jun 15, 2009)

No hay problema...

Lo que planteás de la fuente es fácil de solucionar.
Un transformador de 9 a 12V (mejor este) rectificado, un condensador de 1000uf para filtrar (ojo, por lo menos de 25V) y un LM317 calibrado para que te de 9V (o la tensión que quieras). Con eso es mucho más que suficiente para el consumo de 100mA de tu aparato.

El LM317 está tratado, retratado, recontratratado y harto ya de ser tratado en el foro. Buscá algún post o simplemente el datasheet y sale andando sin problemas. Además cuesta algo de $2 en Argentina. Es barato.

Saludos


----------



## nicsaru (Jun 15, 2009)

Si, si; asi es..  Tengo reguladores armados con el LM317 y otros con LM para mas amperaje.  (Desde transformadores de 24v.)

Entonces, lo fijo a 9v y en que parte del circuito entraría el condensador? (no sé mucho de electronica, digamos que me rebusco nomas)
Y... con respecto al amperaje; quedamos en que el e-bow solo va a tomar lo que necesita para funcionar, por mas que la fuente le dé de mas..   Pero claro, no es lo mismo para el LM317, creo que el 317 soporta poco amperaje, asi que debo tener eso en cuenta al elejir el transformador..

Diganme si me equivoco.

(el circuito que usé para los reguladores, es el tipico; el que viene en el datasheet del lm317, solo que usé una de las resistencias, variable)


----------



## Cacho (Jun 15, 2009)

Por la corriente no te hagas problema, que si sobra no pasa nada.

Lo del condensador, mirá este post de Dano. Tiene un esquema (fuente-1.gif) que es como el que necesitás. Hasta el condensador de 1000uf/25 (C3) es exactamente como lo que tenés que hacer. Después ponés tu circuito regulador en lugar del 7809.

La única razón para usar el 317 en lugar de un 7809 es que los primeros son mucho más silenciosos. Algunos de los de la serie 78XX son casi generadores de ruido y no te van a dar un buen resultado en audio. Si justo te tocara uno de los silenciosos no habría problema, peeeeero... ¿Para qué arriesgarse?.

Saludos


----------



## nicsaru (Jun 15, 2009)

Muy bien, buenisimo; gracias! 
Creo que ya tengo suficiente información.

Pero me surgió la siguiente duda..
¿Qué es toda esa parte del circuito que dice D1-D4 1N4004?... Qué función cumplen esos diodos (si es que son diodos) ?

Te muestro el circuito que yo usé para los reguladores que tengo; solo que la R2 la hice variable


----------



## Cacho (Jun 15, 2009)

D1 a D4 son diodos, efectivamente, y forman el puente rectificador. Sin esos no vas a tener continua (acordate de que del transformador sale alterna).
Después de esos se conecta el condensador de 1000uf para terminar de filtrar la corriente (el de 0,1uf puede no ir, aunque es recomendable ponerlo) y después de eso va esto que posteaste acá.

Tu circuito con el 317 puede llevar también diodos de protección (son dos). Si te pica la duda de cómo se ponen, revisá el datasheet o los temas sobre el 317. Aparecen en varios y van de Adj hacia Vout y desde Vout a Vin.

Saludos


----------



## nicsaru (Jun 15, 2009)

bien, ahora pregunto, por  curiocidad nomás..  antes de empezar a armar todo esto. 
Por ejemplo, una fuente de un carry disk, pensada para la estabilidad de un disco rigido, a 12v. No será suficiente?
(obviamente, bajado a 9v con el circuito que subi)

Edito:
Al margen; la empresa de e-bow contestó a mi pregunta de por que siendo para 9v, podía soportar 12v tambien..  (solo por mi molesta y tediosa curiocidad)
Contestan:

Many cheap 9V adaptors float up above their labeled rating. Use a 9V adaptor that measures no more than 12 volts, best if it measures AT 9 volts. The mA rating tells you how much the adaptor CAN supply not how much it WILL supply. The EBow (and any device) will only pull what it needs from the adaptor. You should always buy an adaptor that has a HIGHER mA rating that what the device will need.

Es como que estoy empezando a pensar que al fin de cuentas, el aparatito no parece necesitar tantisimos cuidados y precauciones como pensaba..

Voy a probar con un transformador variable que tengo, muy viejo de 1A, que se clava en el voltaje indicado..
Es que yo pensaba (no se porque) que si uno le daba a uno de estos aparatitos chiquitos, mas amperaje del que necesitan, se quemarían...  Quizá acostumbrado a quemar algunos reguladores LM por esa misma razón..

La verdad, aún me confunde todo esto; pero bueno, iré a probar a ver que pasa, solo espero que no se queme este aparatito, porque muy lejos me fuí a conseguirlo... :S


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 15, 2009)

Hola.
Para 9V usa LM7809 (no hay necesidad de resistencia, ya sea R1 ó R2), es más simple e igual de eficiente que el LM317.
Acerca de los 12V, es debido a que los adaptadores CA/CC (AC/DC) de 9V, sin carga miden 12V (el voltaje de pico de la onda seno del voltjae akterno) o algo más, ya que el voltaje no es exactamente 9V ( puede ser 9.XY).
Con la carga el voltaje disminuye, pero si la corriente carga es pequeña, el voltaje no baja mucho, pudiendo quedar en 12V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 16, 2009)

Elaficionado, estamos de acuerdo en que en lo que respecta a eficiencia, el 7809 y el 317 son iguales (o apenas diferentes) y por es elado no se justifica el uso del variable.

Como ya dije unos posts más arriba, sólo recomiento el 317 por ser menos ruidoso que los de las familias de reguladores fijos. Tené en cuenta que el e-bow tiene operacionales adentro (apuesto a eso) y que va a aparecer un divisor de tensión y a ese punto central irá una de sus entradas (la nueva tierra del circuito).
Si hay ruido en la alimentación, ese ruido estará presente (divisor mediante) en la entrada del operacional y por lo tanto en la salida.

Y Nicsaru, lo de la fuente del Carry, dale nomás. Es suficiente. Si resultara ser una switching (de las que no tienen transformador) quizá podría meter ruido, pero para probar anda más que bien y no se pierde nada con el experimento.


Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 16, 2009)

Hola.
Yo propongo el LM7809, porque tengo 4 efectos de guitarra conectados a él, y todo va bien.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nicsaru (Jun 16, 2009)

Bien, encontré un transformador chino, (a las 4 de la mañana) lo fijé en "6v", es decir alrededo de 10v oscilantes, y ahi conecté uno de mis reguladores para fijarlo a 9v.  Medí con el multimetro un par de baterías de 9v, y todas daban entre 8.2v y 8.7v. Asi que fijé el regulador a 8.7v..  y bueno, anda. Cero ruido, por el rato que lo usé, no encontré que haya calentado, o al menos no me dí cuenta. 
De todas formas voy a ver de conseguir algo mas estable y limpio. No quiero dañar el Ebow.

Muchisimas gracias, gente!

Nico


----------



## Cacho (Jun 16, 2009)

De nada Nicsaru.

Después comentá cómo termina el proyecto y me alegro de que ya vaya andando.

Saludos


----------



## moon-ra (Ago 4, 2009)

proba con ese, ahi estan los valores de las bobinas, 
el sensor 50 ohms y el driver 8 ohms, in y out respectivamente
YouTube - DIY E-bow how-to by Ivan Kuznetzov


----------



## soto20 (Mar 21, 2010)

hola este es el ebow


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 21, 2010)

te faltó unir todas las masas en el esquemático...
las conecciones que en el esquematico figuran en el pin 5 están hechas en el pin 6 y las conexiones del pin 6 están hechas en el 7
falta el capacitor ceramico entre 1 y 8
revisalo
saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 21, 2010)

esta mal te olvidaste el electrolitico de 10µ entre pata 1 y 8 del lm386 ,la pata 4 tiene que ir a chasis y la pata 5 del integrado es la salida no la pata 6 ,además tenes que agregar un capa de .1µ en la entrada del lm386 es la pata 3 que no esta en el esquema,en la pata 7 tiene que quedar libre


----------



## soto20 (Mar 21, 2010)

Gracias, alguien sabe como poner 8 pins lm386 con el livewire ?

Que programa me recomiendan para usar?


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 21, 2010)

proteus 7.4 es el que uso yo aca te muestro una captura de mi programa con todos los pines del lm386


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 21, 2010)

Hola.

Usa el 555 como sustituto de LM356 y haz el circuito en Livewire y de allí lo conviertes.

Ver el archivo adjunto 30946

Ver el archivo adjunto 30947

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Kobunko (Mar 22, 2010)

soto20 dijo:
			
		

> hola este es el ebow


Sugerencia: la resistencia que sea de film de metal, los capacitores de tantalio y agregale una resistencia de 1K (metal también) entre el positivo del capacitor y la pata 1 que lo hace un poco más "smooth" menos susceptible a ruidejos molestos. Es buen proyecto, suerte.


----------



## chaser (Jun 4, 2010)

oigan que tal yo estuve a punto de hacer ese ebow pero me detiene la maldita duda de que es el coil, si ya en el video me dice como es y demas. pero la pregunta es: esl el zombador del telefono o el microfono?? alguien me puede sacar de la duda plis?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 21, 2010)

Estuve viendo videos y buscando mucha info...basicamente es simplemente lo que es...jajaja

2 bobinas, al parecer una de unos 50 Ohms a 100 Ohms y la otra (la de salida) de unos 4 Ohms a 8 Ohms

por lo que vi muchos utilizan los pequeños buzzers de las pc's...aquel pequeño parlantecito que hace ese sonido de bip al bootear la pc.

solo que los desarman y a uno le quitan espiras hasta obtener solo 8 Ohms de resistencia.

bueno, hace una horita empece y ya tengo casi lista la pcb del ebow, con sus componentes soldados y todo...solo faltan las bobinitas...

pronto, si todo va bien, la completo y subo fotos y experiencias.

buscando obtuve muchas mas info, y los datos son los siguientes:

bobina de entrada: 150 - 10000 Ohms (pick up telefono, el microfono)
bobina de salida: 4 - 8 Ohms (un pequeño parlantecito, sin membrana) 


saludos.


----------



## chaser (Nov 4, 2010)

ok draco esperare a ver tus fotos esperemos que sea lo que pienso ya para poder armar el mio gracias por la info y no tardes con tus fotos valee..


----------



## LastDanz (Feb 16, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> buscando obtuve muchas mas info, y los datos son los siguientes:
> 
> bobina de entrada: 150 - 10000 Ohms (pick up telefono, el microfono)
> bobina de salida: 4 - 8 Ohms (un pequeño parlantecito, sin membrana)



buenas tardes!

aunque soy nuevo en este foro, llevo bastante tiempo en foros de electrónica DIY, pero di con este al buscar el ebow DIY

por lo que leí, en octubre llegaste a montar uno. al final cómo te salió? funciona?

muchas gracias por tu atención,
un saludo!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 19, 2011)

No pude dar con las bobinitas exactas...no logré resultados positivos...

voy a probar lo siguiente: un amigo es luthier y fabrica bobinas y pick up para guitarras electricas...supongo que no le será problema fabricar ambas bobinas cada una sobre núcleo de alnico V....y una vez que tenga eso que es lo más importante volver a probar el proyecto.


----------



## LastDanz (Feb 19, 2011)

bueno, os recomiendo que os paséis por la parte de DIY del foro guitarristas.info, he visto que allí han hecho un par de ebows!


----------



## LastDanz (Feb 21, 2011)

puf, hay un puñao de guitarristas que usen el ebow...

por decirte el primero que se me viene a la cabeza, búscate "Estrella de mar" de Amaral... si es la versión del dvd que hicieron en directo, le verás al tío usar un ebow en la intro de la canción

luego, pues te puedes imaginar... radiohead y mil grupos más


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 21, 2011)

estuve siguiendo este post, y lo que quieren hacer esta correcto, yo lo hice en los 70" 80" en mi epoca de rockero en esa epoca usabamos unos resortes unidos y dos transformadores de salida se armaba sobre una tira de madera(era una imitacion de Hammond), y funcionaba, los resortes se unian y se estiraban a mas longitud mas reverberación ahora los trafos son historia, pero creo que se pueden sustituir con los de telefono ya que no requieren mucha potencia
espero haber sido util...


----------



## LastDanz (Feb 22, 2011)

bueno solaris, por lo que cuentas, eso se parece más bien a un tanque de reverb que a un ebow... pero weno


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 22, 2011)

LastDanz dijo:


> puf, hay un puñao de guitarristas que usen el ebow...
> 
> por decirte el primero que se me viene a la cabeza, búscate "Estrella de mar" de Amaral... si es la versión del dvd que hicieron en directo, le verás al tío usar un ebow en la intro de la canción
> 
> luego, pues te puedes imaginar... radiohead y mil grupos más



Gracias! (muy buenos temas tiene Amaral)


----------



## pepe1070 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hola:
Veo que el tema de la electrificación de instrumentos musicales os interesa.
Os puedo asegurar que si visitais http://www.tav.net no vais a quedar defraudados. Yo tenía serios problemas con mi guitarra acústica y me lo han solucionado.
Además, son españoles. Me encanta que de vez en cuando salga una empresa española con unos productos tan sofis.
Salut
Pepe


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 6, 2011)

no termino de entender mucho lo de los trafos y resortes...es un dispositvo que se mueve con el pie o como?

es decir, el audio ingresa por un trafo pasa por los resortes y sale por el otro trafo?

no es modificando el campo magnético?


----------



## gnroa (Abr 28, 2012)

Realizo mi humilde aporte al tema, las inductancias las saco de una lampara de bajo consumo, el otro dia se me quemo una y guarde el circuito (pensando que era una inductancia de 500 mh pero no se que es  ) y entonces por eso lo reconoci, el tema es que le hace una adaptacion, a su consideracion, el tutorial http://www.instructables.com/id/make-a-E-bow-variant/?ALLSTEPS


----------



## P48l0 (Ago 6, 2012)

gnroa dijo:


> Realizo mi humilde aporte al tema, las inductancias las saco de una lampara de bajo consumo, el otro dia se me quemo una y guarde el circuito (pensando que era una inductancia de 500 mh pero no se que es  ) y entonces por eso lo reconoci, el tema es que le hace una adaptacion, a su consideracion, el tutorial http://www.instructables.com/id/make-a-E-bow-variant/?ALLSTEPS



Es un transformador de pulso, tiene dos bobinados (primario y secundario), la idea es sacarle la I del núcleo y dejar los bobinados abiertos, usa uno como inductancia. Vienen de distintas impedancias


----------



## LuisV (Abr 8, 2014)

hola que tal, pues bueno estoy empezando en esto de la electronica y me gustaria armar un Ebow para guitarra pero no entiendo muy bien el circuito entonces les dejare la imagen con el circuito y las partes que estan encerradas en un circulo rojo son las que no entiendo, por favor me gustaria que alguien me ayudara con esto y explicara que significa. Gracias


----------



## Pablo LB (Abr 8, 2014)

Todo lo que encerraste en rojo van unidos, son el negativo del circuito.

Saludos.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Ago 25, 2015)

Hola gente, construí el circuito pero no logro hacerlo andar. Lo estoy probando en una guitarra acústica (es lo que tengo pero he visto videos en los que funciona) y las bobinas con las que estoy probando son las que se ven en la foto que adjunto. Son de izq. a derecha los zumbadores de pc de 5v y 12v, bobinas de relé de 5v (100 ohms) y 12v (400 ohms) y un parlante de 8ohm y 1/2W.

Lo mejor que he conseguido es que con el relé de 5v en la entrada, y el parlante de 8 ohm a la salida, al acercarlos empieza a sonar un sonido muy agudo que varía la frecuencia en función de la distancia. 

Cómo me recomiendan que pruebe las bobinas o qué otras debería conseguir para probar?
Gracias, saludos.


----------



## ElectroWero (Ago 25, 2015)

Vegetal Digital dijo:


> Hola gente, construí el circuito pero no logro hacerlo andar. Lo estoy probando en una guitarra acústica (es lo que tengo pero he visto videos en los que funciona) y las bobinas con las que estoy probando son las que se ven en la foto que adjunto. Son de izq. a derecha los zumbadores de pc de 5v y 12v, bobinas de relé de 5v (100 ohms) y 12v (400 ohms) y un parlante de 8ohm y 1/2W.
> 
> Lo mejor que he conseguido es que con el relé de 5v en la entrada, y el parlante de 8 ohm a la salida, al acercarlos empieza a sonar un sonido muy agudo que varía la frecuencia en función de la distancia.
> 
> ...



Si lo he visto también trabajar ese DIY a tope en videos, parece un circuito sencillo y el original es bastante costoso para ser muy simple, hay que realizarlo con ciertos parametros como la distancias de las coil, componentes exactos en especial R1, de lo contrario no va a funcionar.


----------



## flowfc (Sep 11, 2015)

Alguien hizo funcionar el e-bow


----------

